# After market interface needed



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

what interface do I need for putting in an Alpine 9815 in a 2001-02 Bonneville? I know there is one but not sure of the type I`m gonna run an active setup along with some subs using amps(after-market) later on.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

OK if I use an after-market hu.would that cuase some things like the door chimes,air pressure gauge for tires,not to work? becuase of the data bus that run through the factory hu?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Metra Electronics - Products


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

do you have onstar? bose? You can use the pac C2R-GM32R, it wont retain onstar... And it wont work if you have Bose though.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

dman said:


> do you have onstar? bose? You can use the pac C2R-GM32R, it wont retain onstar... And it wont work if you have Bose though.


change of cars deal fell through on the 2001 bonneville I got a 1999 sse bonneville with the Bose system in it, if I`m going to run an Active front stage with my Alpine 9815, I would`nt need anything would I?


----------

